# Are you a "Collector"



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

Oh, 2 years back it was suggested I do a thread like this here. Well, I just found my "round too it" and so.

Do you collect stuff? 

I know, for many here, the 'no brainer' answer is "yea, guitars", and that is a fine collection to have. I am asking also, "what else?"

I do, did, will, and sometimes wish I didn't. Today my "people tube" arrived in the mail. It goes beside some other rather "visually interesting" tubes I have. I have no photos of my collection, but:










http://www.decadecounter.com/vta/tubepage.php?item=22 this is a [SIZE=-1]8025, 500MHz, 40W transmitting triode with four side contacts (as is said on that page).

[/SIZE]I also have a collection of old children's books, art glass, and bugs. I used to have a collection of old coins, and stamps, but time and life took care of those. I sold off my radio collection years ago  and that I miss.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a collection of... Tarot cards. No I don't think they are evil or magic, I like them for the varied artwork. Some are quite beautiful.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I have a collection of... Tarot cards. No I don't think they are evil or magic, I like them for the varied artwork. Some are quite beautiful.



Ooo I have two sets of Tarot cards. One is a black and white line art set. No idea on how old that one is. The other is a Tarot of the Cat People, really fine done artistry with that set.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Media in various forms. Music on CDs, Vinyl, Blu-Ray etc. Movies on Blu-Ray and DVD on occasion. Television episodes in various formats.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ooo I have two sets of Tarot cards. One is a black and white line art set. No idea on how old that one is. The other is a Tarot of the Cat People, really fine done artistry with that set.


Nice! I've seen the Cat People one! I have about 12 different decks. The Line art one sounds interesting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I collect fat cells and clogged arteries. I also collect pedals, dust, and stories.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I collect fat cells and clogged arteries. I also collect pedals, dust, and stories.



Yes and we thank you very much for some great stories. You should add information to that list.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I collect fat cells and clogged arteries. I also collect pedals, dust, and stories.





Starbuck said:


> Yes and we thank you very much for some great stories. You should add information to that list.



Very much yes! And I would suggest Mark does have some good ideas and suggestions from his vast collection of know-how too. 9kkhhd also a good person to tug the toes of!

Starbuck, if I can figure out what box I packed those cards in, I will see about taking a cell phone pic of them for you. No promises, I still have not unpacked most of the boxes as I don't want to be here forever and I dont want to move 6 months from now and have to re-pack everything again >.<

Jeff! I once had the notion of collecting collector sets of CD's. I never went farther than a few disks though (still love my Cocteau Twins 10 disc box set of B sides). Media has changed so much the past 20 years it is hard to have a focus that is successful without a lot of dedication!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Very much yes! And I would suggest Mark does have some good ideas and suggestions from his vast collection of know-how too. 9kkhhd also a good person to tug the toes of!
> 
> Starbuck, if I can figure out what box I packed those cards in, I will see about taking a cell phone pic of them for you. No promises, I still have not unpacked most of the boxes as I don't want to be here forever and I dont want to move 6 months from now and have to re-pack everything again >.<
> 
> Jeff! I once had the notion of collecting collector sets of CD's. I never went farther than a few disks though (still love my Cocteau Twins 10 disc box set of B sides). Media has changed so much the past 20 years it is hard to have a focus that is successful without a lot of dedication!!


Amen, I have owned so many things on record, casett and cd, not to mention the odd 8 track. Now I"ve found I've also invested in DVD, and now BD... wow that's a big investment. I mean, where does THAT end? 

Guitars are pretty stagnant. Tone woods, lamintes, solid tops, composite backs, wound strings, unwound strings, and THAT'S just acoustic. Then there's amps, pedals, effects... Who has time?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say just guitars, but I don't collect them to make money or anything.
I just love the way different guitars look, sound and feel. So it is very difficult for me to trade them off. So I guess i am an accidental collector. :smile:


Oh, I also have boxes and boxes of hockey cards from when I was a kid. 
But I haven't actively collected for about 25 years.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

watches, sake glasses, have a lot of t-shirts, paint brushes and Prismacolor coloring pencils.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I collect Zippos and coins of any kind.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Watches and hats are the ones I have been collecting over the last few years.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I started my annual collection of snowflakes last night


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't so much collect as accumulate things of interest. Hymn books, and other music related stuff, chiefly. As a kid I collected stamps, and fishing lures (okay, I still have lures). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

I collect hats

I have a vintage mid 20's top hat, a couple fedoras from the 30's and a WHACK of ballcap style hats....


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I collect pictures of tropical fish, the field research is a real beach...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i wouldn't go so far as to call myself a collector.

lets just say i have been accused of being somewhat challenged in regards to throwing stuff away.

hey, its gotta be useful for something!

that said, i like to collect:

live performance dvds
interesting guitar picks
cartoons and comic strips

-dh


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

funny...
I don't really collect anything.
BUT, I have a wife who collects everything, so I guess it balances out.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

david henman said:


> interesting guitar picks


for some reason I try to get guitar picks when I go to concerts.
So the latest Chris Cornell show was like a bonanza - it was like it was raining picks! 
And at a recent Billy Bragg show, I got a pick that was emblazoned with "Colin James" - so that was a bit of a surprise. I'm guessing Billy just grabbed a local guitar tech, who just grabbed a fistful of whatever he had handy.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

My son and I collect handheld, cartridge-based video game systems. 










Our collection is somewhat reknowned in the video game collector community, and has even been featured in print:










We own pretty much every portable gaming system ever released, including some very rare/obscure systems and games... It's a lot of fun!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I have a collection of... Tarot cards. No I don't think they are evil or magic, I like them for the varied artwork. Some are quite beautiful.


Here, I actually 'accidentally' found them today. Moved a box to get my tux out and the box lid opened and there it was just sitting there looking at me!





















shoretyus said:


> I started my annual collection of snowflakes last night


OMFG WINTER!! I am waiting for it to settle cold here, so far its swung from -1 to 17 and is doing 10 degree shifts a lot. Leaves me feeling simply tired all the time.



Jimi D said:


> My son and I collect handheld, cartridge-based video game systems.
> 
> Our collection is somewhat reknowned in the video game collector community, and has even been featured in print:
> 
> We own pretty much every portable gaming system ever released, including some very rare/obscure systems and games... It's a lot of fun!


 I didn't quote the images, but DANG! what a fun hobby that must be for you to share with your son!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Here, I actually 'accidentally' found them today. Moved a box to get my tux out and the box lid opened and there it was just sitting there looking at me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh it's fate! Time to "get to know your own self" HA!Ha! Those are pretty cool. Tux? Where you going?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Oooh it's fate! Time to "get to know your own self" HA!Ha! Those are pretty cool. Tux? Where you going?



9kkhhd I should go get a lottery ticket!!

Actually, its for my son. He is going out as a 1920's mobster for the 31'st festivities  I have NO idea where he came up with the notion, but he needed some pinstripes and I have them from when I was 10 sizes smaller than I am now XD


----------



## brownman (Nov 5, 2009)

collect concert dvds/bluray, lps, guitars, cigars, scotch, wine and ticket stubs!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Besides my obvious and meager collection of guitars and other musical gear, I am, by my own admission, a hoarder of wood....small chunks of wood, big, long pieces of wood, old wood, new wood, leftover wood. In my years of doing woodworking as a hobby, I have learned over and over again that as soon as you throw out a piece of wood, you will need it for a project. And, of course, to my wife's chagrin, every new project requires a new tool. So, I have also become a collector of tools. kqoct


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Besides my obvious and meager collection of guitars and other musical gear, I am, by my own admission, a hoarder of wood....small chunks of wood, big, long pieces of wood, old wood, new wood, leftover wood. In my years of doing woodworking as a hobby, I have learned over and over again that as soon as you throw out a piece of wood, you will need it for a project. And, of course, to my wife's chagrin, every new project requires a new tool. So, I have also become a collector of tools. kqoct



I really hate collecting wood scraps though we all do it. I have one wall in the shop of such pieces that keeps growing. Nothing worse than spending 45 mins looking for a piece of wood when it would have taken ten to make it.


----------

